# Local paper did an article on me!



## lvstorts (Dec 16, 2013)

http://www.tri-cityherald.com/2013/12/15/2733107/casa-del-tortuga-kennewick-woman.html

Mostly accurate except the reporter said I breed Sulcatas which is not true!


----------



## wellington (Dec 16, 2013)

Congrats. Nice article, picture and torts. You should be very proud. You have done good for the tort world.


----------



## lvstorts (Dec 16, 2013)

wellington said:


> Congrats. Nice article, picture and torts. You should be very proud. You have done good for the tort world.



Thanks. That is really nice to hear!


----------



## sissyofone (Dec 16, 2013)

Great Job  Thats Awesome.


----------



## LisaTurtle (Dec 16, 2013)

Congrats!! That's a great article and pics!


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 17, 2013)

I love the picture of you and your redfooteds


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Dec 17, 2013)

That's great Teresa. Good read too.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Dec 17, 2013)

Well done, you.


----------



## DixieParadise (Dec 17, 2013)

Very nice article and very nice picture of you and some if the RFs


----------



## rickyadams47 (Jan 9, 2014)

This is an great article, I like it...


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jan 13, 2014)

Cool


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 26, 2014)

Teresa,
Are you gonna be at the Hillsboro show this weekend?


----------



## lisapoole74 (Apr 29, 2014)

Congrats. Nice article


----------



## taza (Apr 29, 2014)

Great article!


----------

